

Ask HN: Is there a way to reinstate a community page suspended by Facebook? - atakan_gurkan

Recently (just past midnight (EEST) on July 6) a community page on Facebook belonging to &quot;Ötekilerin Postası&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;facebook.com&#x2F;OtekilerinPostasi was suspended. The reason for this is not clear at the moment. This page was extremely useful for disseminating information during the events that unfolded in Turkey over the past month or so. This community was founded to act as citizen journalists and did so superbly. As many members of the HN community may know, the events are not over (e.g. there were multiple detentions today, the construction of underway passage is being continued despite a court order for stopping it, a demonstration is planned on Saturday in Taksim Square etc.), so this suspension will cut off a very valuable news source for many people. Does anyone here know how to go about to reinstate this page?
======
atakan_gurkan
According to their latest tweet
[https://twitter.com/RadikalAktivist/status/35326417912320000...](https://twitter.com/RadikalAktivist/status/353264179123200000)
The reason given was "content including nudity, pornography or sexual
solicitation" (my translation)

